# 3 Guest bars for bed and breakfast



## timbudtwo (Jan 28, 2011)

A bed and breakfast that has had my soap recently ordered 90 guest bars (hooray!) and they are finally ready to ship off. I used glassine bags to hold the bars, and I designed a label (all within a 1.2" space) with their name, the fragrance and goats milk, and my website. I put my logo (a triskelion) as the background of the label.

Here is a quick iphone snap of the three bars halfway packed up:






It was dark where I took the photo and photoshop couldn't pull out more detail. Sorry.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2011)

wow I know that if I had ordered those I would be very happy soap looks/ sounds great and your packaging is fantastic


----------



## Zapwai (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, very professional! Nice work!


----------



## Deda (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great!  Congrats on a nice order!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 28, 2011)

They look really good.  :wink:


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 28, 2011)

I just love your packaging, eye catching an not something seen every day. wonderful looking soaps too


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking soaps and packaging!


----------



## AmyW (Jan 28, 2011)

I adore your packaging and soaps. Beautiful!


----------



## dubnica (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking soap and packaging and congratulations for scoring great order!


----------



## krissy (Jan 28, 2011)

those are great! how big are they?


----------



## timbudtwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!



			
				krissy said:
			
		

> those are great! how big are they?


Each is 1.5 oz.


----------



## krissy (Jan 28, 2011)

cool, thanks! do you know measurements. like 2x1 or something... i am trying to picture them in my hand.


----------



## timbudtwo (Jan 28, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> cool, thanks! do you know measurements. like 2x1 or something... i am trying to picture them in my hand.



Right after I posted I thought you might have meant that. 
2.5"x1.5"x.5"


----------



## ewenique (Jan 28, 2011)

Very classy!


----------



## timbudtwo (Jan 29, 2011)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Very classy!


Thanks!
I'm going to try to woo some other bed and breakfasts with some tea tree and unscented bars with a similar (obviously unbranded) design. I do need to get a small soap stamp... Back to anhoki eventually, haha.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 30, 2011)

I must commit like others have, your soaps look very good. Very Nice


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 1, 2011)

Those look fab!


----------



## krissy (Feb 1, 2011)

where did you get the glassine bags? i love how they look!


----------



## tomara (Feb 1, 2011)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Very classy!



I could not agree more.  I am sure the guests will be so happy with your soap!!


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are great. If I was a guest I'd be most impressed. Actually, I'm not a guest and am most impressed. I love your packaging as well.


----------



## Microdot (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice soaps and fantastic packaging!


----------

